# Tropheops Chilumba, keepers?



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

What up guys I just wanted to know if anyone out there currently or has keeped this beautiful fish. I currently have some that are breeding in a 135g with other aggressive fish and I have really grown to love this fish. They are always on the move, stunning colors for both m,f and yes they are aggressive but with lots of personality. Any comments? Pics?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I kept Tropheops species a few years ago, Chilumba and Red Cheeks, although not in the same tank. Prolific breeders, my Red Cheek male was crazy I had over 100 fry. He was a beautiful fish, but was very aggressive, particularly with the group of females I kept. I had a pair of Chilumba which would breed, however the female was not very maternal and would kill most of her broods after she released them. To save the fry I had to layer the breeding tank with rocks so the fry had some where to hide. Here are the pics -








Red Cheek Male








Female








Chilumba Male (sorry if the pic is a bit blurred)
I don't think I would keep Tropheops again unless I had a tank the size of yours, a bit too aggressive for my liking. But if anyone wants a reason for keeping them the males have great colours, plus if you get a decent size group of females you'll get lots of fry. :lol:


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, nice fish! I love the red cheek too but I really wanted the chilumba type because of there rareness out here in us. But yeah they are aggressive alright lol, but mine seems to be more like a mid level fish darting at his females all day long hehehe. I will try to post some pics when I get a real camera. I know for sure I have 2 females 2 males but I am pretty sure I have 2 more females and 1 more male. I bought 8 total, the male is by far the most colorful mbuna I have owned.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Hav a lone adult female, gorgeous color!!!! Been looking for an adult Chilumba male, and not wanting to go WildCaught w/these guys, no breeding plans, just want a pair.
She's peaceful in a 100g w/40 mbuna.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice female, **** bro if I knew how to ship I would ship out my sub male in my tank. He is around 2 half inches. I dont want to take him to the fish store but I might have too. I have alot of fry tho lol


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Little hot right now for newbies to ship fish. pm sent.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I have three juveniles from a champion Tropheops Chilumba.
He best in show at both the ITFS and LFKS show 2010. He belonged to the Chairman of out club
and is now in the great big fish bowl in the sky.
Hopefully they end up looking like their father and can compete for Best in show when I decided to
bench them.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi. I am selling a beautiful "Red Top Chiluma." He is about 5.5 to 6 inches long and has great color. He's bread with a Red Zebra a couple times and I don't have a female for him, but I'd love to sell him for about ten bucks or trade for a White or Inkfin Calvus...

http://usafishbox.forumotion.com/t8257- ... -pu#118878


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Similis, I think I read your piece on the Tropheops that won best of show. These fish have sure got my attention,lol. I love to watch them, the male has to be one of the most beatiful mbuna I have ever seen. Crazy colors, only thing is they are little devils.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Outcastgsx said:


> Similis, I think I read your piece on the Tropheops that won best of show. These fish have sure got my attention,lol. I love to watch them, the male has to be one of the most beatiful mbuna I have ever seen. Crazy colors, only thing is they are little devils.


My mate owner the winning fish and by God he was a cracker.
Colour, finnage, shape. He had it all. He was also by far the dominant fish in the tank but he
caught this Skinny disease and started to waste away. My mate tried everything from anti internal
bacteria remedies to worming the fish. Eventually he died. 
The funny thing was that no other fish in the tank got sick. Maybe is it an auto immune disease.
Who knows..


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

A young female









A male just starting the color change









A male I had a few years ago

Kevin


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

snoskiur said:


> Hi. I am selling a beautiful "Red Top Chiluma."


That is a beautiful fish .... But then it isn't the fish you are actually selling. That's a picture of my fish that you took from my web site.

Kevin


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct. Actually, if you look at the post, I said it wasn't the actual fish, because I couldn't get a photo of it. But, I did find a picture on Google Images that was nearly identical to him, but didn't realize it was your fish... Nice looking fish!


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

That pic was one of the reasons I had to have the chilumba lol. Mine is starting to look like that now. With the change came the devilish behavior hahaha,got to love it. There doesnt seem to be alot of info on them I hope to change that..


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this one is sitting here ready to be sold!!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

snoskiur said:


> Correct. Actually, if you look at the post, I said it wasn't the actual fish, because I couldn't get a photo of it.


That's fine, then.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

Well here is a follow up . I got Fry from Outcastgsx --- and here is a quick video of them starting to mature


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Good vid Trench, having 3 males in the tank was like ww3 from the small sample I got to see haha. Glad he is turning out to be a beauty for you. This species is not for everyone due to there aggresion but they have for sure grown on me.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

They will be a staple in my tank for years to come , I would however like to introduce a new blood line soon and raise a new generation. problem is these guys are hard to come by ... and yea as u know thought i would have alittle more time picking a male but they are already destroying each other so I have already decided on the male ill keep the others are gone this weekend


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Trench said:


> Well here is a follow up . I got Fry from Outcastgsx --- and here is a quick video of them starting to mature


Nice Mbembe Deep....


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

iwade4fish said:


> Trench said:
> 
> 
> > Well here is a follow up . I got Fry from Outcastgsx --- and here is a quick video of them starting to mature
> ...


Thanks , so did you ever find a male that female of yours?


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Guy in the video is keeping his with Saulosi? Would have thought that would be a risky combination. Would like something like those for my tank but was worried about similarities between the females and my msobo.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes Michael I am keeping them with Saulosi , I assume you are speaking of the Risk of cross breeding. no problems thus far the ones in the tank are from the parents i no longer have.. actully i have small Johanni Gomes and that seems to be a possible issue in the future the young males have shown intrest in the Saulosi. I keep a close eye on whats going on and will adjust if needed. The theme of my Tank was to really highlight bright and colorfull females . *** always keep alot of females for my breeding males that have been brown. I gotta tell you I have a humble set up as far as the tank goes but the fish really pop. Im always asked by people if they are salt water. and as far as your Msobo's go I keep Membe deep and there have been no issues period.. Depending on the Size of your "Tank" Michael I would Highly recomend The Tropheops chilumba's the males and females are stunning and its well worth the trial with your Msobo's... Keep in mind these guys are pretty agressive personally i wouldnt keep them in nothing smaller than a 6 foot tank with 5 + females , then sit back and enjoy they are quickly becoming my favorite Mbuna


----------

